# AF/Internal - retroverted/tipped uterus & low response?



## Mipps (Jul 31, 2003)

Hello Jeanette & Mel,

New to the site but have found it extemely useful already. Not sure if these are questions for you or Peter. Would really appreciate any advice/comments.

I have just found out from my notes - not my doctor - that I have a retroverted uterus and am not clear on the implications of this. My trial et was "easy" and on my first ICSI et they had a really good scan view and et seemed good. On my second et a clear view wasn't acheived and I suppose it went in by feel (?!) anyway, -ve again. Since then I've joined Ff, done much more reasearch and asked for my notes to study before attempt 3 in a month or so.

Despite research I am unable to determine the following:
Can your uterus move in and out of retroversion?
Does retroversion mean your ovaries are in a different position ? Last ec v. bad "left side mobile" according to notes.
I am telling myself I was not told becuase it is of little or no consequence, but can't help wondering/worrying.

Also (sorry), on last cycle, sniffed suprecur- 2 sniffs twice a day (synarel last time but has apparently run out) for 13 days then sniffing and 5 amps menopur for 11 days. from this only got 2 eggs (5 follies I think at 16-18 mm, 4 days before ec - 5 eggs from 4 follies last time). FSH 6-7. From reading other posts I would have thought my response would be much better. I thought FSH was a good indicator of ovarian reserve/capability (?) and that around 7 was OK - I'm 37. Could low response be linked to wayward uterus?

Confused and and wishing I had a magic wand!

Mipps


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Mipps

Im trying to do a bit of research to try and find an answer your questions. Mel may be able to answer your questions before I do.

It may be worth asking Peter as well.

I wish I had a magic wand!

I will be incontact over the weekend

Love

Jeanette


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Mipps,

Along with Jeanette i am not sure of implications regarding a retroverted uterus, i myself have one and did worry there were some implications but my consultant said there is nothing to worry about and it is normal, i am now 14 weeks pg so my guess is they were right.

I will try and find out some more info but when i was looking for myself it did prove difficult to find anything.

Mel


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Mipps

Unfortunatly I have been unable to find the answers!

I have had no problem getting information on the anatomy and physiology of the uterus, but not the specific information you require.

You may have to go back to your clinic doctor for the answers.


Jeanette


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Hello Mipps,
Sorry to butt in like this, especially given that I have no medical knowledge whatsoever.

I also have a retroverted uterus and am currently 27 weeks pregnant after three failed ICSIs. Throughout treatment, I was assured that the positition of my uterus was irrelevant.


With regard to low response to stimulation, has your consultant every suggested the short protocol? This is often favoured with 'poor responders'. Although it didn't work for us, my second ICSI using the short protocol resulted in 5 eggs ( in comparison with only one egg from the long 'sniffing' protocol) and our third attempt resulted in 8 eggs also using the short protocol. It may not be the answer, but on the other hand it might be worth discussing with your consultant!

flo


----------



## Mipps (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks girls for your help,
I've been away and so not responded earlier. I have an appointment with my unit tomorrow and so hopefully can get some clarification!
Mipps


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

Sorry to barge in but I also have a tilited uterus. My clinic says it will not affect the outcome at all. I do always have to have a full bladder for ET though.....quite hard really when I have a weak bladder at the best of times!!

I also wanted to say that 2 of my friends have tilited uterus' aswell, one is soon to deliver her 2nd child and the other her first.

I wish you every success.

Natsxx


----------



## Mipps (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for all your responses!

Had my appointment and my consultant said that there were no medical implications due to my retroverted uterus - didn't have any comment about failing to inform me though. 

He said that in most cases a retroverted/tilted uterus can be temporarily moved by pressure on the cervix if a clearer view is needed because although positioned backwards it can move when manipulated. 

He did say that if it didn't move he would have been concerned because that may indicate scar tissue was binding it in a fixed position due to endometriosis, for example.

So, it looks like there is nothing to be concerned about and some of have certainly backed that up.

He has also suggested another long protocol with 6 amps menopur this time. 

So thanks for all your help, I think this is now solved and those of you who responded including fellow wayward uterus owners, have been a great support.

Mipps


----------

